# Hunting in Salt Lake County



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

So, I talked to DWR today as well as Salt Lake County Sheriffs dept and neither of them can tell me if it is illegal to hunt with-in salt lake county or not. The closest I could come was the Sargent who stated that in un-incorporated county land, you must be a minimum of 600 feet away from a structure unless you have an owners ok. 
But he also said I should try to clarify with code enforcement and/or look it up online. I looked up salt lake county code and can not find any thing on it. 
To me, this means in un-incorporated land, away from structures you should be able to hunt with firearms. 
Anyone care to weigh in?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Must also be outside of any city limits. There is a ton of legal hunting with Salt Lake County itself.

edit: redundant in the that City land is incorporated


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear the Lee Kay Center is a good spot for waterfowl hunting and fishing. There is a lot of Kennecott property that can be good too........if you are quick.;-) 
The problem is that law enforcement never seems to know these answers when you ask them, but they know everything when they catch up to you in the field.;-)


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats what I thought, but was unsure. Would like to hit some canyons for grouse.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Some things just aren't worth the hassle. It might be legal but when hikers are calling law enforcement on you and cops are waiting at your truck is it worth a grouse when there are thousands upon thousands of acres that hold birds without the hassle. Also keep in mind that much of the area above SLC is watershed so no dogs. As someone who has researched it in detail I decided to pass. I even called the county attorneys office and ya it's legal but I determined it was not worth it.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats kind of where I am at. I am just so close to the front and everywhere else is a good hour away. 15 minutes vs an hour is rather tempting.


----------

